
How to newsjack any conference in 1 hour - alanorourke
http://irishtechnews.net/ITN3/2-ways-to-newsjack-a-conference-event-for-leads-and-traffic-even-if-you-do-not-attend-by-alan-orourke/
======
jeffehobbs
Gross!

